# is there a tool that



## BigFuzzyBelly (Mar 22, 2008)

is there a tool that i could use as a hole punch for coins ? i know it may sound odd but i need to know if there is such a thing.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Drill press?


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Drill Press

Gerry


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Drill press


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Punch & die set. What size you need? I can make them.


----------



## BigFuzzyBelly (Mar 22, 2008)

TS3660 said:


> Punch & die set. What size you need? I can make them.


 
it would have to be on the small side and something that would not deform the coin in any way... what kind of price would they be ?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, if you have a bunch that need small holes in them...Bud`s your man! But I have to say...the proper set-up using a drill press with a carbide bit...would be less tramatic to the coin! And may be a more professional approach. Are all these coins the same size? And just where does the whole need to be drilled? A kick press can be designed...but you have to consider cost...sort of like the Smuthers Brothers versus Mo Curley and Lary!! Rick


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I will need to know what size hole, what type of material, and how thick it is so I can get the right clearance. Also, how will you hold the die in place? In other words, how big do you want it? As far as price, I can probably work it into my schedule on the off time and it may be a freebie. But give me more details and a drawing would help alot. How many of these things will you be punching? Should we design it for production or just an occaisional batch?


----------



## BigFuzzyBelly (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks everyone what i wanted was something to punch little holes in pennys and dimes so i can make catholic rosaries out of then. i am a folk artest (paintings) and sell my art in fleamarkets, here in south east PA. so what i think i'm going to use is a Sheet Metal Punch with a bench mount like this 1 here Hand held Sheet Metal Punch with bench mount Bracket - eBay (item 350083134320 end time Aug-02-08 01:29:37 PDT) if you know where i can find 1 for less please let me know... i think a sheet Metal punch will make it much easer to deal with such small items like pennys and dimes.. what do you guys think ?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Drill press.

Take a piece of wood and a forstner bit to make it a "coin holder" fixture. Like a scrap 2"X4" long enough to get a firm grip on it. Drill the hole, drop the coin in. Since you are not drilling your hole in the coin in the center, but off to on edge it will not spin. A sharp little bit will do a much better job than any punch, the punch with probably distort (bend) the coin.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Daren is probably right. But either a drill or a punch can leave a burr. On a punch, it depends on the clearance in the die. If it is correct for the type and thickness of material, it won't leave a burr. But that punch in the link says it will punch up to 14 gauge material. I'm a little leary of a statement like that because there is no such thing as a punch & die set that will punch a "range" of material thicknesses. They are made specifically for a specific thickness. All other thicknesses will suffer either a burr or get stuck. OTOH, for $15, I'd be tempted to try it BUT only after I tried a drill press.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

BigFuzzyBelly said:


> is there a tool that i could use as a hole punch for coins ? i know it may sound odd but i need to know if there is such a thing.


 
I have a hole punch that looks like the kind you punch holes in paper, but it was made to punch holes in sheet metal. It has 6 or 8 dies for diferant size holes. It will punch a hole in a penny with no problem.

I went out to my shop and found it before I posted this thread. Here is a picture of it. It was made by Roper Whitney Co. and is a #5 jr hand punch.


----------

